# Ukumehame Shooting Range



## onarock (Jul 4, 2011)

A friend and I went to the shooting range yesterday and I took my 10yo son with us.
Here he is on the MP5






And here he is on the FN-Five Seven. This was the first time I shot this gun aswell. Let me tell ya, its probably the nicest hand gun I have shot to date. The pic shows my friend helping my son, but he handled it on his own also. So easy a 10 year old can handle it, Well a 10 year old with some unusually large, kinda creepy hands.


----------



## Neal (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice artillery, but we still haven't seen what you look like.


----------



## Angi (Jul 4, 2011)

I picturedyou as a big Polynesian guy, but from the looks of your son I am thinking my guess was wrong. SOOOOO post a pic 
Does your son enjoy your torts as much as the guns? My 12 year old isn't that in to the torts. but is dying to go shooting. I don't have your expertise though and my kids did not grow up with captive reptiles like yours have. Mine just heard their crazy mother yelling "shut the door before snakes get in the house" I have a huge fear of a snake getting in my house. I know a lot of people that have had rattlers in the house. Boy did Igo O/T


----------



## stells (Jul 5, 2011)

Great pics Paul!!! but yes... erm where are you... you promised and everything...

COME ON MAN... SHOW YOURSELF!!!


----------



## Fernando (Jul 5, 2011)

hahah That Mp5 looks awesome!


----------



## Jacob (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice, Over Here In Cali The Gun Laws Are Strict, No Banana Clips, Extended Mags!
And Lots Of Paper Work and BackGround Check etc!
Where Do You Live, I Love Going Shooting me and My Gpa Have A Nice Collection 10 Guns Or So


----------



## Cameron (Jul 5, 2011)

Told you that FN 5.7 was awesome! 

Is that a suppressor on the MP or a fake one to increase barrel length to appease the anti gun laws?


----------



## onarock (Jul 5, 2011)

Ha!  I am Polynesian, dont know what constitutes big? I'm about 6'1"- 6'2" and around 250lb. He takes after his mom (blonde hair, green eyes)
Yes, he loves tortoises, wants to be a Doctor, but hasnt ruled out Herpetology.



Angi said:


> I picturedyou as a big Polynesian guy, but from the looks of your son I am thinking my guess was wrong. SOOOOO post a pic
> Does your son enjoy your torts as much as the guns? My 12 year old isn't that in to the torts. but is dying to go shooting. I don't have your expertise though and my kids did not grow up with captive reptiles like yours have. Mine just heard their crazy mother yelling "shut the door before snakes get in the house" I have a huge fear of a snake getting in my house. I know a lot of people that have had rattlers in the house. Boy did Igo O/T





Rules are strict here as well. Maui County, Hawaii



Jacob said:


> Nice, Over Here In Cali The Gun Laws Are Strict, No Banana Clips, Extended Mags!
> And Lots Of Paper Work and BackGround Check etc!
> Where Do You Live, I Love Going Shooting me and My Gpa Have A Nice Collection 10 Guns Or So





Yup, you were right. That gun is solid. Putting it on target was too easy. My son wants to get one. I told him "start saving". 

Yup, right again. Thats Hawaii anti gun laws at work there and nothing else.



Cameron said:


> Told you that FN 5.7 was awesome!
> 
> Is that a suppressor on the MP or a fake one to increase barrel length to appease the anti gun laws?


----------



## Angi (Jul 5, 2011)

Okay I picture you exactly like that, maybe a little taller. Still want to see a picture. You must be proud of your son. Better yet post a pic of you and your wife.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow, love it, love it!


----------



## harris (Jul 8, 2011)

onarock said:


> Ha!  I am Polynesian, dont know what constitutes big? I'm about 6'1"- 6'2" and around 250lb. He takes after his mom (blonde hair, green eyes)
> Yes, he loves tortoises, wants to be a Doctor, but hasnt ruled out Herpetology.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Jul 8, 2011)

harris said:


> onarock said:
> 
> 
> > Ha!  I am Polynesian, dont know what constitutes big? I'm about 6'1"- 6'2" and around 250lb. He takes after his mom (blonde hair, green eyes)
> ...


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 8, 2011)

HO BRAH.....Looks like fun.... Nice "metal too" ! 

JD~



Jacob said:


> Nice, Over Here In Cali The Gun Laws Are Strict, No Banana Clips, Extended Mags!
> And Lots Of Paper Work and BackGround Check etc!
> Where Do You Live, I Love Going Shooting me and My Gpa Have A Nice Collection 10 Guns Or So



Well........................




JD~


----------



## CGKeith (Jul 8, 2011)

Az tortoise compound said:


> harris said:
> 
> 
> > onarock said:
> ...


----------



## Balboa (Jul 8, 2011)

Cool pics bro, I'm hoping to get to the range soon myself, been too long. I'll have to get pics of my daughter shooting the mosin.


----------

